# NEDRA invited to DragTimes.Com StreetCarDrags January 27



## nedrapr (Mar 9, 2011)

DragTimes.com has invited NEDRA to race EVs at their StreetCarDrags January 27 at Palm Beach International Raceway. 

Among the racers coming out and invited to race are Shawn Lawless with his Lemon Juice S-10 truck, Jeff Disinger with his Electrocutioner street bike, Andrew McClary with his fantastic GT-40, Matt Graham bringing an AC Propulsion E-Box and more.

Brooks Weisblat, who operates DragTimes.com, will be racing his newly acquired Tesla Model S.

Chip Gribben
NEDRA PR
http://www.nedra.com


----------

